# Hi Newly Diagnosed



## Hels1905 (Feb 21, 2019)

Good Morning to you all, I have been diagnosed with Type II diabetes last week and have been told I need to lose about 3 stone in weight...... I have joined SW - but am not due to see the Diabetic nurse until the 7th March and am at a bit of a loss at the mo.....
Can you recommend any good things to read etc?  I have ordered all of the forms on the Diabetes UK website to read but any help would be appreciated.
Thank you
x


----------

